# Damp External Floor Repair Advice Needed!



## aldershot1 (May 21, 2006)

Hi, I need some advice please.....following recent habitation check some damp has been found on the external floor edge just in front of the rear near side wheel arch of my 2010 Autocruise Augusta.

The extent of affected area is relatively small (around 6"x3") and the surface is spongy to touch but the outer ply has started to rot. However, it is dry to touch on the surface with patches of white mould but registers damp on the meter. The inside of the van at this point shows no damp in the wall yet. 

I have just sealed the gap between the lower skirt and van side wall but guess I need to consider a more permanent repair as I wish to down size later next year.

Can anyone recommend suitably qualified repairers and perhaps give me some idea of cost for this type of repair? I am based in North Hampshire but would travel within the Home Counties if necessary.

Lastly, I am in the process of petitioning Swift, probably unsuccessfully, but would welcome hearing from anyone else with similar problems.

John


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Can't help you on finding a repairer as I am not from your area, but be prepared for the worst.

I found a similar thing on my van last year, a Bustner.

It was far worse than I thought as the damp had travel though the frame work timber. They also found more in a different part of the van floor.

It had been caused by water going down the side of the van and under the skirt that runs around the van and then finding no escape seeped into the woodwork.

When they had fixed it I I had a seal of strong mactic put along the top of the skirt so the water now goes over the skirt and not behind it.

Good luck

Motorhomes repaired did the work.

Andy


----------



## teamsaga (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi john
presuming your van was built by swift after they bought autocruise,
recommend you log on to swift talk.
Explain your problem they will respond and probably tell you to get a report from a swift dealer


----------



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

My 2008 Swift Sundance is in with dealer at the moment having a section of underside flooring replaced which is starting to go soft.

Even though I have the black painted plywood it is still prone to rotting along the underside where the side skirts have not been sealed against the walls properly.

Also the rear bumper does not have a proper seal against the rear wall and water soaks into the floor from there also.

There is much on this topic on the Swift Forum at this time with many Swift & Bessacar owners with the same problem.

I am expecting to pay around £500 for the repairs to my Swift, but I am lucky that no damp has reached the inside and I may have found the problem in time before more extensive repairs.

I would really like to know why it seems to be a Swift only problem, are other makes made with a different floor material?


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Sorry to hear of the problems. It might be a bit of a trek but you could try Peter Ayles of motorhome coachcraft in Luton


----------



## harveystc (Sep 20, 2008)

*damp external floor repair advise neede*

Hi, Nasty problem with a lot of ifs,a very good insurance approved bodyshop who is quick and easy to deal with,near Reading call Jeff on 07540637574 or 08450569712,he repairs motorhomes for lots of insurance companys.regards H.


----------

